#ubuntu-on-air 2012-07-18
<not_found> just saw the announcement
<not_found> :D
<popey> didn't know this channel existed
<popey> have you pre-booked a hangout-on-air in G+yet?
<popey> If you make an event in Google+, under the advanced link you can make it a hangout on air, once that's done we can just point directly to that
<popey> AlanBell, done a second test...
<AlanBell> that looks better
<popey> but its a hangout, not on air :(
<AlanBell> ah, so it is
<AlanBell> so you need to be able to do more of a host thing with it
<popey> I was wondering how to get ubuntuonair.com to link to the hangout.. before the event i could link to the event in G+..
<popey> and when the event starts, just redirect it to the youtube page
<popey> whoever runs the on air needs to stay online for all of it I think
<popey> sorry, i dont know if you guys have discussed this already, only just found this channel
<AlanBell> nothing to do with me, I just read the post jose did about it
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/onair.svg  JoseeAntonioR pleia2 <---
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: thanks! I'll change it soon
<JoseeAntonioR> we've already discussed all of that, can you please check the link in the topic?
<popey> the link in the top is a calendar..
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ok, if you click in one of the events, you'll see there's a link field
<popey> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> we'll start the hangout two minutes before so the link displays in the topic
<popey> ok
<popey> i registered ubuntuonair.com, could embed youtube on that page to make it easier for people to get to?
<popey> or have the logo there which links to whatever is the right hangout url or whatever
<popey> http://ubuntuonair.com/  <- simple like that?
<popey> could add a bit below the logo embedding the youtube page / video. woudln't take much :)
<popey> http://ubuntuonair.com/logo.png is a png version of the logo
<JoseeAntonioR> That'd be great, if you could do that
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, once i get home I'll change the logo in the post
<JoseeAntonioR> that's only a provisional one
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, we've already got logging
<popey> great
<popey> I'll add this channel to my list, just ping me if you want anything done with the site
<JoseeAntonioR> well, exam is on the way, I'll be back in 'round an hour
<popey> o/
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<popey> JoseeAntonioR, when you get to it.. could you mention the logo was made by Andrew Higginson and link to http://and471.deviantart.com/
<popey> thanks
<nhandler> popey: FYI, mhall119 created this wiki page based on their experience with g+ hangouts/on air: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/OnAir
<popey> interesting
<popey> thanks nhandler
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GSGWZcyt5-8
<popey> that video gives a nice way to do what we want to achivee
<popey> basically create a hangout event in advance.. but dont put a url, then 15 mins before the show, create a hangout but don't "broadcast" and copy/paste the youtube embed url into the event which will update everyone
<popey> http://ubuntuonair.com/  like that?
<popey> its a wordpress site so I could give everyone responsible taking part rights to change that page, anyone can just insert a yt embed
<popey> that way we have a friendly url etc
<not_found> question... what exactly is this?
<popey> not_found, "this"?
<not_found> popey, ubuntu-on-air... or more precise, what is going to be aired?
<popey> the idea is to have a google hangout at certain points during the release of ubuntu
<popey> which are hangouts on air, so anyone can tune in live
<not_found> ah ok... I have done one of those mass hangouts...
<not_found> cool :) - a move away from IRC
<popey> nope
<popey> in addition to irc
<not_found> popey, ok, covering all basis...
<not_found> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ok, now at home, logo updated
<popey> hiya JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: maybe we can get onair.ubuntu.com to redirect  to ubuntuonair.com
<popey> i dont think we need to for now
<JoseeAntonioR> got it :)
<popey> happy to set anyone up an account on that wordpress site, and then anyone can just put the embedded youtube link in and you're done
<popey> then there's only one URL we need to publish
<popey> could also have a link to the calendar too
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: would you mind a PM?
<popey> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: hey, do you know who can make the widget for the next session in... ?
<popey> yeah, I'll do that
<popey> it's easy enough
<popey> we have a similar "upcoming" calendar on the ubuntu uk podcast, I'll copy that
<popey> http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<popey> like that JoseeAntonioR >
<popey> ?
<popey> link to that from the front page?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that'd be great
<JoseeAntonioR> or maybe a tab
<popey> sure, a link from the top, I'll fix that
<JoseeAntonioR> like those we have in ubuntu.com
<popey> hmm, created menu, not sure why it doesn't appear
<popey> i need to go make some food, back in a bit
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-15
<dholbach> good morning
<UbuPhillup> Mogen dholbach
<dholbach> hi ubu
<dholbach> hi UbuPhillup :)
<UbuPhillup> Du schreibst das hier jeden Morgen rein oder?
<UbuPhillup> Und Danke für deinen Artikel
<dholbach> UbuPhillup, ja - will ja alle Leute begrüßen :)
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<pinguy> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111877913137189967796/posts/ApFtpoR7r6x
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
<Cantide> good evening, kind sirs
<Xion> When is it starting?
<jose> Xion: I'll check if we have the session today
<Cantide> Xion, I think in 40 minutes
<Xion> Okey, on twitter it said 15min some time ago.
<Xion> i think
<jose> yep, Daniel says that in 40m we're starting
<Cantide> facebook said "at the top of the hour"
<jose> blargh, looks like the calendar is messed up
<Cantide> which appears to be correct :)
<Xion> Then i'll be back in 30min.
<TonyP> ?
<Guest47846> hi
<jose> hey Guest47846
<Guest47846> i am new in ubuntu i want un stabile os same windows or beter
<Nuc134rB0t> Guarst47846 Yep, we notice you are new by that comment, every new guy says so, but will you really stay with a gnu/linux distro? :p
<Guest47846> ubuntu is fine but no work any programs same windows
<Cantide> the first 6 months are the hardest :)
<Cantide> i found myself dual booting then
<Nuc134rB0t> Cantide: yes they are
<Cantide> but after about 6 months i had found equivalent or better programs in Linux, and i never looked back
<Cantide> that was 4 years ago '-';;
<Nuc134rB0t> Guest47846: Once you understand you are not on Windows, everything will work fine. :)
<Guest47846> it is fine contact whith anather ubuntu user in windows is many problem whith viruses internet & crash windows
<jose> Guest47846: you can join #ubuntu for technical support
<Guest47846> ok
<Nuc134rB0t> Guest47846: Where are you from?
<Guest47846> here
<Guest47846> Bucarest Romania
<Nuc134rB0t> Guest47846: then you can join the Romanian channel #Ubuntu-ro
<Guest47846> xubuntu 13 is beter ubuntu 12?
<Hakensline> Hello World
<Nuc134rB0t> Guest47846: xubuntu is a light desktop edition of ubuntu, so, on slow machines, xubuntu is expected to work better than any ubuntu version
<Nuc134rB0t> Hakensline: We are just a bit of the world :(
<Guest47846> i am pentim 4 ,3GHZ single core 2gb ram
<Guest47846> pentium
<Hakensline> :-)
<Nuc134rB0t> Guest47846: I would not recommend any recent Ubuntu version, You should better try with xubuntu and see how it works.
<monolith> @Guest47846: xubuntu would work perfect on your system. I installed xubuntu 12.04 on a Athlon XP 1.8 GHz, 1GB RAM
<monolith> ...and it works quite nice.
<Guest47846> is posible to instal xubuntu in Expansion drive
<monolith> don't know what's expansion drive...
<Guest47846> i have expansion drive 2 tb
<monolith> but it's posible to install *Ubuntu in many places :D internal HDD, external HDD, usb stick, sdcard
<Nuc134rB0t> monolith: I think he mean an external hard disk
<monolith> ...and so on :)
<monolith> yup, ok :)
<Nuc134rB0t> means*
<Nuc134rB0t> Guest47846: You can do that, yes.
<Guest47846> ok
<monolith> if expansion drive is external hdd, yes of course.
<Guest47846> yes
<Guest47846> i try thanks
<monolith> lately, I installed a thing named Picuntu on a 4GB microSD card :)
<monolith> (Picuntu is Ubuntu 12.04(?) for miniPCs, which are based on ARM processor RK3066)
<monolith> I heard about Ubuntu for Smartphones, heard this some months ago. Is there anything released by now?
<ooleng> Hello
<monolith> (Ubuntu for smartphones is an OS for smartphone devices, as far as I understood)
<Taek> It's still being developed.
<Taek> There have been some ports from original dev/beta release to other devices
<dholbach> hello hello hello
<serafino> Howdy
<Taek> but my understandin is only the LG Nexus 4 is officially supported.
<Xion> Hello again
<dholbach> is the stream live?
<adonizer> HELLO!
<monolith> @Taek: you know some link for those beta releases?
<netcurli> I can see the stream now, yes
 * ayast slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<dholbach> if you want to ask questions, pleas prefix them with QUESTION: (in capital letters), so they're easy to spot
<serafino> Talking about Ubuntu touch? I have the link here
<micah2> I see you, Jono!
<monolith> paste it to the world! :D
<Taek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Taek> Stream is working.
<Richie442> Hi there
<Hakensline> Hello GEEK
<Taek> Ubuntu at the work place is the best!.
<serafino> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<meatloaf133> i shave monkeys
<Taek> No
<Taek> We can hear all!
<meatloaf133> i shave monkeys
<ooleng> ubuntu is easy to use for all users
<serafino> It happens
<Taek> Ubuntu Touch updates?.
<meatloaf133> Questrons mokeys fart
<serafino> QUESTION: anyone know why 90% of the apps are just dead links? Wouldn't it make more sense to test it together then like this
<christophe195> QUESTION login whit FTP on the loginscreen (all the files coms from a server)
<ooleng> smart phone?
<Padroni> how long has this been on?
<Padroni> anyone?
<number22> couple minutes
<Padroni> ty
<Max_Tither> 6:00
<monolith> REMARK: I'm waiting for the day my fridge & toaster will run Ubuntu :D
<Nuc134rB0t> Metallica \m/
<number22> monolith: sudo apt-get toast
<SamMunro> :) Metallica As A Service perhaps
<monolith> :D
<monolith> yep, I would need LTS on the fridge :)
<b3rn475> Is there any video preview of unity next on desktop computers?
<monolith> @b3rn475 -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4gXaf08GTI
<monolith> I:
<kgunn> if you want to help on mir -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bugs?search=Search&field.importance=Critical&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed
<b3rn475> QUESTION: Is there any video preview of unity 8 on desktop computers?
<kgunn> https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/developers/design-documents/ozone
<Nuc134rB0t> Theme woohoo! My gf will like that xD
<kgunn> Updates on how to build XMir, mesa -> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/building_source_for_pc.html
<Cantide> b3rn475, i'm also very interested in that question, but now my connection is too bad to follow the live video feed -.- so i missed the answer
<Max_Tither> QUESTION: What ever happened to the initial Youtube core app. I never heard that they officially killed it.
<Max_Tither> b3rn475: The is no Unity 8 desktop shell specificly yet, but if you want to play the with the phone shell, see this page http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<b3rn475> I've tried it on nexus 10. Interesting but a little bit unstable right now. In particular how do I turn off the device?
<darkone778> b3m475 throwing against a wall will shut it off just not sure how much it will help you turn it back on in the future
<Taek> Hold device power button until you get the swipe or icon to power it off.
<Max_Tither> b3rn475: the is no actual way to turn it off from the shell, but you could run the terminal and do sudo shutdown -h now
<b3rn475> teak. I've tried it but nothing. May be was an old bugged version
<b3rn475> Sorry take
<Max_Tither> That I am aware of, there was never a slide to shutdown. Sounds more like ios
<b3rn475> O dear damn auto correction. Sorry again Taek
<Xion> Interessting.
<kgunn> b3rn475: for a desktop preview you may also use the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/next/
<kgunn> which you can safely install alongside unity7...then you can just execute unity8....
<kgunn> it'll come up as a "phone window"...you can simply go full screen
<kgunn> which puts it into a tablet/desktop mode
<kgunn> b3rn475: ....if you prefer...you can download src, build & run a script to launch
<kgunn> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<b3rn475> Cool I was thinking about upgrade to 13.04 I'll try it soon after that
<Taek> I was thinking to download the latest Ubuntu and i've it a try in Live mode.
<Taek> I am still rather partial to Gnome 2 desktop for what I use it for
<Taek> So i have Ubuntu 10.04.4 in usage.
<Spee_Der_> Thank you very very much for the live feed...  Ubuntu is just awesome ! With or without Unity.....
<Spee_Der_> I'm using v13.10 and having a great time of it, but I am using gnome-session-fallback.
<Taek> Fail-back is gnome 3 Correct?.
<Max_Tither> QUESTION: Since Deutshe telekom is the parent company of T-Mobile, should Deutshe Telekom launch with a phone running Ubuntu, will T-mobile be able to as well?
<Spee_Der_> Yes, this package contains the required components for the standard GNOME 3
<Taek> QUESTION: how do you see the desktop apps being used on the Ubuntu Mobile OS?
<Xion> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu Touch V1.0 be ready for release?
<Max_Tither> QUESTION: Will non-ritual core apps get official designs, similar to the beautiful Suru theme.
<Spee_Der_> I could not log in from the video feed page, so I'm using xchat to log in.
<Taek> Irssi :D
<Max_Tither> So they all look consistent.
<mason_m> QUESTION: Hey guys; thanks for the updates.  My girlfriend and I are writing a desktop app using Qt C++ and QtCreator.  What are the advantages and drawbacks of using the Ubuntu SDK instead of vanilla QtCreator?
<Taek> Unity 8 Preview (2 Months ago) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Taek> wrong link
<b3rn475> Perfect that was question I mean thank you.
<Taek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9AzRxsnfTE
<christophe195> QUESTION: can we login on the login screen using FTP and all the files and settings and background are from the internet or a other server ( good for school)
<SamMunro> what phone/PC shops need is an in-house linux genius to help do stuff for Joe Public :)
<darkone778> QUESTION: will the double mouse cursors that currently appear in Xmir to tell a user they are using X be shipped like that in 13.10? Or will that be taken out so that there is a seemless transition between an app running on X or Xmir?
<jcastro> I am pretty sure we won't ship 2 mouse cursors in a release. :)
<darkone778> Would hope not
<darkone778> I am assuming that is currently implemented for testing
<darkone778> of xmir
<SamMunro> I'm too noob for Juju questions, but hows the ssh provider thing coming?
<simion314_> QUESTION: will the patches to X be merged upstream ? (sorry if it was asked before just got back )
<Spee_Der_> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu aiming more toward Enterprise and away from the general end user ?
<SamMunro> ;)
<Max_Tither> QUESTION: Why was juju ported to MacOSx. I though this was a Ubuntu technology.
<jcastro> Max_Tither: Mac users deploy to ubuntu servers, it's a common use case
<pmcgowan> Spee_Der_, the client products are very much consumer oriented
<Max_Tither> ah, but it still runs on Ubuntu. Thanks jcastro
<Taek> Apple likes to charge extreme amounts of money while employing free to use software!
<Max_Tither> awesome work guys
<jcastro> Max_Tither: yeah so if a guy has a mac but wants to manage 2,000 ubuntu servers then he's still a user to me
<pmcgowan> Spee_Der_, we also have some enterprise related work such as Thin CLient support
<jcastro> though there's no accounting for taste. :p
<Max_Tither> Thats great.
<Max_Tither> I didn't mean to come off as anti mac
<Max_Tither> Thank you everyone. Great work with Ubuntu.
<Spee_Der_> Thanks for the live video. Had I known sooner I would have invited more folks to tune in.. Thank you very much for your hard word all....
<Taek> I've actually been looking into using thin clients with some backroom ubuntu cloud server machines at work
<Spee_Der_> Have a great day folks....
<danielmyk> i want to start a company more beter microsoft & google
<armaanfarshori> good evening evryone
<armaanfarshori> <exit>
<kaqi> https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir
<osama> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-17
<jhoann> holllll
<TitusJ> hi
<Cantide> hi everyone~
<Cantide> does anyone have a link to last nights hangout?
<Cantide> i missed 90% of it -.-
<k1l> doenst the page show the youtube video?
<Cantide> i think it still has the old on about juju
<Cantide> i think i found it though http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTLkMf361r4&feature=c4-overview&list=UUm7OifwnZoMCChidCJZQruQ
<Cantide> the old one *
<UbuPhillup> Cantide: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
<Cantide> yeah, i am there, thanks
<UbuPhillup> Cantide: okey
<RandomRanger> This is cool, I'm here early. Normally I don't hear about these things (live shows/ Q&A) until it's over.
<ForTheKremlin> Yeah, same here
<ForTheKremlin> I guess checking twitter helps ;)
<Cantide> what's going on? 'o'
<RandomRanger> I also figured I would break the virtual ice.
<Algot> G+ had the announcement, too.
<RandomRanger> I got the G+ announcement
<ahayzen> i can see u jono!
<rm3> I just got the facebook announcement!
<nshiell> hi all
<micah2> nice shirt!
<ureloaded> yeeeah, there's jono the super dude that plays guitar and works for ubuntu
<Richie442> I also like to live dangerously... Jono..
<RandomRanger> Thats not a shirt, it's his name tag. He just didn't want to put it back on everyday.
<jjakov> what is the best way to start getting along with linux and bash scripts?
<UbuPhillup> hi
<BigC-work> this is a pretty cool web irc client
<ForTheKremlin> Wearing a lazy shirt and working as a programmer... :P
<ureloaded> plz make a contest in order to win 1 of your guitars =P
<speaker1234> arrgh chrome - flash doesn't do this video
<RandomRanger> Wow, thats a mirror, it makes the room look much larger.
<retat> When does ubunut touch come for galaxy s4?
<jjakov> QUESTION:what is the best way to start getting along with linux and bash scripts?
<micah2> QUESTION: Is your galaxy nexus GSM or CDMA. It looks like CDMA doesn't work yet according to the devices wiki.
<ForTheKremlin> QUESTION: How will Ubuntu Touch interact with phone HDMI outputs? What does the SDK offer for that sort of hardware?
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/
<ureloaded> QUESTION: I'm having some issues with an exchangeable graphics laptop; using 12.04 and it tends to freeze from time to time...it's an AMD card so onlu privative soft and drivers; plz work on that in the future
<AbdulC> QUESTION: Ubuntu on tablets ....WHEN?
<nshiell> QUESTION: what would you say to a CTO that wants me to develop a UI in ActiveX as opposed to using the Symfony2 project I have been working on?
<RandomRanger> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu touch have the ability for whole desktop when put onto a monitor?
<Allu2> QUESTION: What is the state of Ubuntu for Tablets, Is it usable on daily basics? Does it still include the "fake contacts"?
<ForTheKremlin> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu Touch have settings for WiFi proxy configuration? (SOCKS/HTTP proxy address, authentication, etc.)
<iamkdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<iamkdev> I have done to this...
<iamkdev> Expand the SVN folder -> Checkout Projects from SVN
<iamkdev> Now Problem in the path
<iamkdev> file:///Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<iamkdev> it show error
<iamkdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<iamkdev> I have done to this...
<iamkdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<iamkdev> I have done to this...
<iamkdev> How to import svn project into eclipse which is in Dropbox and my path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<iamkdev> I have done to this...
<mhall119> Allu2: I use it on my Nexus 7 every day
<Richie442> QUESTION: Did you buy something from Steam, during the summer getaway sale?
<Billynkid> QUESTION: We see more and more carriers joining. Any Handset manufacturers ready to throw their hat into the ring officially?
<jjakov> QUESTION:What is a good delivery framework for community managment?
<RandomRanger> He's using ubuntu! what a surprise!
<jdrab> QUESTION:where did you get that awesome wallpaper :O
<benb3342> QUESTION - We're looking at moving from Windows/RDS environment to Ubuntu Desktop Remix,  Is there a similar product to RDS that we can use, accessing via thin clients?
<nshiell> *drool*
<mhall119> nik90 rocks!
<RandomRanger> Cool clock design
<Allu2> Not sure i like it, too used to long clock hands :P
<ureloaded> beautiful indeed, good work
<ForTheKremlin> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Touch have an interface for adjusting sound levels? (Something like a mixer)
<uniap> QUESTION. Hi Jono, The change from Xorg to MIR is important for end users? Greetings from Argentina
<iamkdev> path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<iamkdev> I have done to this...
<iamkdev> Expand the SVN folder -> Checkout Projects from SVN
<iamkdev> Now Problem in the path
<iamkdev> file:///Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0
<iamkdev> path to Home/Dropbox/SVNDEV2.0 So checkout Project -> what or how to five the file://path
<nshiell> Why use SVN with dropbox?
<nshiell> just use SVN?
<mhall119> iamkdev: please stop pasting the same thing over and over
<ForTheKremlin> ^
<RandomRanger> QUESTION: Wht language is ubuntu written in/ if I wanted to start developing for ubuntu, what language should I learn/ know
<RandomRanger> and ubuntu touch^
<mhall119> RandomRanger: C, C++, Qt/QML/Javascript
<RandomRanger> thx
<mhall119> RandomRanger: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ has instructions to get started
<mhall119> unity 8 is the Ubuntu Touch interface
<RandomRanger> :)
<jimmyjames> QUESTION: have you guys got any further with nvidia or ati proprietary drivers for 13.10 ?
<OneArmedNoodler> QUESTION: If writing code to address a need one of the strengths of FOSS.. Why all the uproar over Mir? Has Canonical not released the source code?
<iamkdev> sorry mhall119 ... where i m is slow internet so U don't know when send or not
<mhall119> OneArmedNoodler: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/trunk/files
<nshiell> QUESTION: ubuntu phone dual screen?
<RandomRanger> ^
<Cynagen> QUESTION: What's the progress on the Ubuntu for mobile coming along? I find the fact that I have a quad-core in each of my pockets now is actually being wasted seeing as I can't use them for a more fleshed out desktop experience yet. How is that coming along?
<Cantide> nice cat..
<jazzg4> question :  will ubuntu phone   have  desktop  ubuntu when  docking ?
<jjakov> QUESTION: is it gonna be possible to use lxde with ubuntu touch?
<RandomRanger> My cat at my headphones last night :(
<RandomRanger> ate*
<mhall119> jjakov: that'll be up to LXDE to make it work on touch devices
<emijawdo> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu 13.10 Support Hybrid graphic cards ? this has been a serious issue now for quite a long time !
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: why is this https://launchpad.net/~canonical-product-strategy a private team?
<ureloaded> @mijawdo +1 to your question
<emijawdo> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu 13.10 Support Hybrid graphic cards ? this has been a serious issue now for quite a long time !
<RandomRanger> Whats a hybrid graphics card
<Cantide> QUESTION: How light is Unity 8 compared to previous versions of Unity ?
<iamkdev> ubuntu 13.04 with gnome
<mhall119> Cantide: well it doesn't use Compiz, that should tell you something :)
 * iamkdev slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<Cantide> mhall119, yeah :) Compiz keeps crashing on me - can't wait to be rid of it :)
<Space3_993> QUESTION: What about Ubuntu touch (Ubuntu for Android)...any release date ?
<speaker1234> QUESTION: as a disabled user (hands repetitive stress injury), accessibility is almost completely absent. Any chance of some support for a hybrid solution using Windows-based speech recognition and Ubuntu user environment? FYI, free speech recognition solutions have been promised for the 20 years I've been disabled and given the current level of fu
<speaker1234> nding, it's at least another 10 years away.
<jazzg4> QUESTION   what is time like to have MIR done for the Desktop
<Cantide> mhall119, so it's optimized for phones - i.e. very very light? Which means when it lands on the desktop we can expect the desktop to be optimized for phones? (in terms of speed)
 * iamkdev slaps YoBoY around a bit with a large trout
<mhall119> Cantide: in terms of performance yes, we saw the start of that in 13.04 in fact, and will get more in 13.10
<Cantide> great - thanks :)
<ForTheKremlin> QUESTION: With larger gaming companies expanding to Linux, what does Ubuntu have to offer for performance optimization?
<Cantide> the website is really lagging for me, so i can't hear Jono all the time - thanks for answering my questions here
<RandomRanger> NOTE: to developers, if people have trouble precision touching the screen, tilt might make a handy accessibilty feature/ option.
<Billynkid> Thx
<mhall119> Cantide: happy to help, you can always use #ubuntu-touch to ask questions when Jono isn't on-air :)
<Billynkid> Go on!
<Cantide> :)
<iamkdev> can i install ubuntu mobile into my xperia U
<jjakov> QUESTION:What is a good strategy for community managment for a small community?
<RandomRanger> I believe the only officialy supported devices are the nexus devices, but I could be wrong.
<benb3342> Thanks Jono
<mhall119> RandomRanger: those are the ones supported by Canonical, other devices are supported by community folks
 * iamkdev slaps Cantide around a bit with a large trout
 * iamkdev slaps Cantide around a bit with a large trout
 * iamkdev slaps Cantide around a bit with a large trout
<Allu2> QUESTION: Will the introduction of Mir as default display server (Ubuntu 14.04?) mean that unless graphics card manufactorers start serving drivers with support for Mir we are forced to use only opensource drivers and give up on performance gains of binary drivers?
<hippyjake> QUESTION: Have Valve commented on Mir?
<nshiell> Thanks Jono
 * iamkdev slaps mhall119 around a bit with a large trout
<RandomRanger> I'm seeing Mir alot, whats Mir?
<mhall119> RandomRanger: its a new display server
<RandomRanger> ok
<mhall119> RandomRanger: basically it's the bit that takes Unity 8's content and pushes it to the graphics card
<mhall119> RandomRanger: It's a replacement for X11, if you're familiar with that
<RandomRanger> I'm not. But ok.
<mhall119> RandomRanger: that's okay, it's not something most people need to know or care about anymore
<nshiell> It's exciting that Canonical is talking to other distros about MIR
<RandomRanger> :-)
<bashrc> The drama is just part of the fun
<ForTheKremlin> QUESTION: What is the difference between Unity, MIr, X, and all those other names that I hear all the time?
<nshiell> Some people complain when my superstore moves the frozen peas around, change happens, I like people different directions
<RandomRanger> One is clearly better than the other.
<iassiac67> QUESTION: will apps like Spotify and Google Chrome ever make their appearance in the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<RandomRanger> QUESTION: How is ubuntu funded, as I remember a time where there was no donate option before downloading.
<UbuPhillup> thanks
<nshiell> "Chromium" is avaliable in the software centre
<jazzg4> thank you
<Billynkid> QUESTION: As a soon to be new Dad any Tips?
<nshiell> QUESTION: When you spoke about community a few mins ago do u think it also applies to corporate enviroments  too?
<nshiell> QUESTION: Can I view this onair later youtube etc?
<ForTheKremlin> QUESTION: (Somewhat more personal but I feel the answer will apply to multiple people) I have an HTC Evo 4G and I don't see it on the list of devices for Ubuntu. Will Ubuntu Touch ever be accessible to all phones? Or will some phones just be forever excluded from the awesomeness that is Ubuntu?
<theblackdog> QUESTION: As far as I know ubuntu touch for phones will be ARM. Which Applicatinos will run on the high-end version in Desktop mode?
<RandomRanger> For theKremlin: I don't know the answer to that question, but in general, things like that are just a matter of time.
<ForTheKremlin> Dad tip: Don't raise them on Mac.
<jazzg4> will there be  a  Redesign of  software center  since  ubuntu touch  will need a  software store?
<RandomRanger> Pro tip: Don't use a Mac.
<Guest3236> Dad tip- gets LOTS of sleep while you can
<ForTheKremlin> What's mac? ;)
<jazzg4> QUESTION :   will there be  a  Redesign of  software center  since  ubuntu touch  will need a  software store?
<nshiell> get in your sandbox jono hahaha
<rstreeter> QUESTION: What are a few ways to contribute to Ubuntu without having any coding experience?
<Guest3236> ooops- minus my last tip
<xcer11> You should flip your guitars the other side you bend the neck more having the weight and the pressure from the strings pulling :)
<jdrab> I have 2month old daughter ..
<jdrab> hehe
<mhall119> my kids listened to soft jazz all night
<Billynkid> Thx
<theconorbone> whats the best use of sudo ?
<mhall119> theconorbone: sudo !!
<mhall119> ^^ runs the previously entered command with sudo
<youtookmyjob> Can java run nativly in the next release or have a way to make the installation human friendly please?
<theconorbone> thats usefull
<Cantide> QUESTION: What exactly are click packages?
<RandomRanger> QUESTION: What youtookmyjob said.
<mhall119> youtookmyjob: as long as your java app depends on the openjdk-jre, it should install it and make everything "just work"
<youtookmyjob> More for games like minecraft because its a pain in a butt
<Guest21272> hi
<Guest3236> I arrived late so this may have been covered, but what exactly are the CAG advising ubuntu touch on?
<jdrab> QUESTION: coffee or tea? :]
<RandomRanger> When asking a question, type QUESTION: before your question
<mhall119> Guest3236: say it again with QUESTION at the start
<RandomRanger> tea
<Guest3236> ooops
<Guest3236> QUESTION: I arrived late so this may have been covered, but what exactly are the CAG advising ubuntu touch on?
<youtookmyjob> QUESTION: can Sun Java be native or a easy installer on the store please?
<bashrc> I developed a system called packagemonkey to help with packaging.  Doesn't include click packages yet.
<krwlng> QUESTION: Are you thinking of preparing an emulator for mobile Ubuntu?
<benihime> QUESTION: how is working environment at Canonical?
<RandomRanger> QUESTION: I wouldn't imagine your working on it now, but are there any plans for x86 emulation?
<theconorbone> QUESTION: how is working environment at Canonical?
<RandomRanger> in ubuntu touch
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Will click packages replace Debian Packages altogether ?
<mhall119> youtookmyjob: you mean Oracle Java :)
<youtookmyjob> Yeah, I'm sorry
<RandomRanger> QUESTION: Java was my first language, so I love it. But I have from people that it is a terrible language. Is this a common opinion?
<mhall119> RandomRanger: yes, but it's also just opinion
<mhall119> every language has it's haters
<RandomRanger> Why is it so hated?
<BlackPuma> About Unity, why not give the option to install or not?
<mhall119> RandomRanger: depends on the hater, some people don't like the syntax, some people don't like the JVM
<skerit> QUESTION: Are these click packages also meant to be used for bigger/desktop applications, or should they always go via the regular deb route?
<RandomRanger> I don't think anyone likes syntax period. (But I know what you meant)
<mhall119> :)
<youtookmyjob> QUESTION: Its a pain to run minecraft and people have useless tutorials and im terrible with terminal and installing packages in terminal. Maybe drag and drop terminal installation?
<Cantide> QUESTION: A lot of people seem concerned that carriers will load bloatware on Ubuntu Touch and this will filter to the desktop; as I see it, that "bloatware" will only exist on the handsets offered by those carriers - leaving the desktop distributed by Canonical as vanilla. Am I correct, or will carriers influence Ubuntu Touch as a whole?
<mhall119> RandomRanger: I actually like it, Java's syntax is almost always predictable
<xcer11> well said cheers
<RandomRanger> As far as syntax goes, I like Java's syntax too.
<nshiell> I wanna write software in XULRunner
<youtookmyjob> Once installing windows software becomes easy I will run Ubuntu on my main system
<ForTheKremlin> Every language also has specific strengths. There's no need to use a super high-end language for some basic procedural code. People say that languages like Lua have no real-world application, but it's a very versatile procedural language that has its uses.
<youtookmyjob> QUESTION: will a Ubuntu rom be released for the Samsung Galaxy S3
<BlackPuma> QUESTION: About Unity, why not give the option to install or not?
<ForTheKremlin> QUESTION: What is the difference between Mir, Unity, and all those other names that I hear all too often?
<Guest3236> Question- on bloatware, can you just format and reinstall a vanilla version
<RandomRanger> :)
<victorgm> QUESTION: why stallman say ubuntu isnt free software?
<Taek> Ubuntu is freeware. http://www.ubuntu.com/ Download and install :D
<mhall119> victorgm: because we allow binary firmware and drivers to enable hardware
<RandomRanger> QUESTION: Do you do this every week?
<RandomRanger> I believe that it said weekly
<nshiell> x is a headache
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Will Mate Desktop Environment ever make it to the official repository?
<xcer11> Yes please GO MIR
<mhall119> rstreeter: if somebody submits it, sure
<rstreeter> cool
<jdrab> QUESTION: if mir is GPLv3 and Wayland is "MIT", shouldn't be Richard Stallman happier with mir?
<skerit> QUESTION: How will Twitter & Facebook's "token rate limit per application" (instead of per user) affect functionality in Ubuntu Touch? (All 3rd party twitter clients face this problem now)
<jazzg4> QUESTION :  would you  be guest on  Podcast Like:  Linux action show and talk about  ubuntu touch?
<BlackPuma> Before you leave, just let me say this: it's my first time watching your live stream and I really enjoyed it. Cheers mate ;)
<rstreeter> QUESTION: What ever happened to the "Linux for human beings" on the Ubuntu web site?
<RandomRanger> Same here BlackPuma
<GusGouvea> this Unity discussion is hot, and I have seen many articles talking about that. I find very sad that I have moved to LinuxMint just because of Unity. Is there some discussion between devs about this remote possibility of giving users another option?
<RM3> Good Video Jono. Awesome video! Thanks :)
<BlackPuma> Agree with GusGouvea ;)
<nshiell> QUESTION: What most excites you about the future open source regarding community?
<UbuPhillup> GusGouvea: start with QUESTION:
<Billynkid> QUESTION: Any cool announcements for UDS?
<mhall119> GusGouvea: there are lots of options, using Mint is one of them
<GusGouvea> I agree mhalll19, but. I used to like Ubuntu
<Billynkid> Plus as we know the Internet is really run by cats
<mhall119> GusGouvea: you kind of still use it :)
<GusGouvea> indeed
<BlackPuma> me also, but with a much lighter window manager ;)
<Cantide> QUESTION: what version of Unity will ship with 13.10 ?
<Guest21272> question:what would be your advise to start learning Ubuntu?the cert studies that you have are very expensive
<Geribil31> QUESTION: Ever thinking for a full supported gaming platform ? It will be a huge plus for Ubuntu and open-source community.
<mhall119> Guest21272: just start using it
<Billynkid> Geribil31 something wrong with Steam?
<Guest3236> QUESTION: what is your take on all this patent trolling happening in the software industry, and why is this allowed to continue?
<Guest21272> mhall118 im using it.i meant professionally
<Geribil31> Nope just something beside.
<mhall119> oh
<Cantide> GusGouvea, you can still use Ubuntu - just install a different UI if you can't get used to Unity. Personally I didn't like unity at first, but after hiding the launcher and using keyboard shortcuts Unity actually became very powerful and awesome :)
<Guest38056> it depends of what you need the Ubuntu
<Billynkid> Leadwerks just got funded on Kickstarter
<adfad666> question: are there any plans to support devices with Intel Atom z24xx, such as Intel based phones?
<rstreeter> QUESTION: How can we get cell service providers to be a part of the Ubuntu touch advisory group
<Guest38056> question: in latin america could we have the Ubuntu Phone?
<rm_> QUESTION: Is there a lot of disappointment amongst devs when their contributions get discarded in future versions of Ubuntu?
<Cantide> Thanks Jono!
<Billynkid> Cheers Jono
<jono> thanks all!
<Guest21272> cheers
<ForTheKremlin> Thanks for answering these questions! I'm super excited about the future of Ubuntu, and now I'm more informed as well :D
<krwlng> Thanks for meeting Mr. Bacon
<RandomRanger> QUESTION: Do you ever find yourself in a situation where you want/ need to use Windows/ OS X or any other Operation System?
<Geribil31> Thanks Jono !
<Algot> Bye
<GusGouvea> see ya guys
<RM3> Thanks jono!
<UbuPhillup> thanks jono
<jono> :-)
<Guest3236> video closes and I get a pic of a half naked russian lying on a bear carpet
<xcer11> same
<RandomRanger> Yep
<RandomRanger> Thought you were joking, nope.
<Guest3236> sexy time
<dev__> hi
<UbuPhillup> hi dev__
<dev__> is this show live?
<UbuPhillup> no
<thiebaude> QUESTION: If install Ubuntu 13.10 now, will I get Mir?
<Tokio> QUESTION: why the name Ubuntu?
<deep> what is the best paint software for ubuntu except gimp
<Cris__> Will Mir work with Nvidia cards?
<jose> Cris__: we're not online right now :)
<mamdo> how can I block web site
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-18
<guru__> cabinetguru
<fut> hi
<amex0> give me a good reason to switch from Windows to Ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<manornk> I have a question, How can i get Ubuntu phone for free, so i can start making programs, i got one from Firefox OS
<fr33r1d3> dholbach: Is there any hangout?
<dholbach> fr33r1d3, I don't know which one is planned next
<SLayeRDK> Ubuntu Development Hangout starting in 15 minutes, at http://ubuntuonair.com . Speakers: dholbach <--- from twitter
<dholbach> I'm sorry - the calendar wasn't updated :-(
<dholbach> I just mentioned it to jose
<SLayeRDK> k np
<sfdfsd> whats this
<Suneesh> query
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-19
<bmullan> QUESTION - Jorge Castro posted recently - LXC provider for Juju 1.x is so close, you can taste it! --- so how Close is it ??
<kishan> hay
<kishan> how to connect router on ubuntu 12.10
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-14
<MIND_> hello all
<iBobX> Hi.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-15
<freelanceinpriso> are we live?
<vasil> QUESTION:Will the SDK be ported to other systems that use unix software i.e MAC
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> MEWTH!
<fatah_> QUESTION : please i want to install ubuntu on an external hard disk drive. who can explain me what to do ?
<quickhat> ls
<quickhat> ls
<MrPoulpe> pouet
<mohamed_> how to install lotus nots & how to make user can't use usb flash on his pc
<quickhat> hahaha.. i thought this online terminal.. thats why i tried to issue ls command
<mohamed_> is there a program can control all pc in network like netsupport
<BXian> hi
<fatah_> hi
<swandika> hi
<quickhat> hey guys watsup
<swandika> i cant see the streaming video
<swandika> what shoul i do
<fatah_> i think that it's not a streaming video
<swandika> il try reload the page
<fatah_> it was made on 2014-7-10
<mhall119> today's live stream starts at 1500 UTC, or in about 45 minutes
<AgentXx> hello
<earplug> Howdy folks
<GranadoEspanda> ola
<canyousmell> hey
 * DanChapman waves
<helloworld_> how are you guys?
<earplug> when does this start?
<balloons> 10 mins :-)
<GranadoEspanda> Is this common ?
<balloons> hey everyone
<earplug> do you think they will talk about the ubuntu phone?
<balloons> every week at this time we hold a live Q and A
<Shwetank> hello everyone'
<Shwetank> 10 minutes?
<earplug> Ubuntu phone? hummm?
 * DanChapman taps balloons "Hey there stranger" :-)
<balloons> hey DanChapman !
<balloons> doing well I trust?
<SHARP> hi
<tangim_> hi all
<nogueira> hello!?
<Guest85360> 1
<DanChapman> balloons, yes doing well thanks :-) How about you?
<dpm> hi everyone! o/
<dpm> getting ready for kick off in about 5 mins
<nabi> hi
<dpm> hi nabi
<nabi> hi
<hakanx1912> hi
<nabi> dpm
<Bleky> Hi
<mhall119> everybody please refresh the ubuntuonair.com page,the previous video link was broken
<balloons> DanChapman, feeling better today. I've had houseguests for 3 weeks
<dpm> ok, about to start now!
<Earplug> IT'SS  ALIVE
<Earplug> I hear ya loud and clear!
<dpm> please prepend QUESTION like that
<dpm> hi all! o/
<Piotrek_> Hello
<richie> QUESTION: Are there any plans for bigger changes/features for the next Ubuntu 14.10 desktop edition?
<hakanx1912> ?
<tangim> hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Do you feel canonical is spreading itself to gin with Ubuntu 14.10, Mir, Unity 8, Desktop, Tablet and phone?
<dshimer> Suggestion for guests, how about getting folks from non-canonical but related companies or industries to come chat and field questions.  For example companies that use Ubuntu (or Linux in general) as an active part of their business plan, hardware companies who try to support Linux or who offer employees time to be active in development or community, or folks from projects that are closely tied to or really popular in Ubuntu
<Piotrek_> Question: I'd like to ask aobut Ubuntu touch - there is almost nothing new in internet... Also no news about Mir - i have an impression that those plans has lost their initial vigor. Is there a plan to release them quickly?
<tangim> i have complain about code names of last 2 ubuntu releases
<mhall119> Piotrek_: did you see the Mir 0.3 and 0.4 announcements?
<Nagain> QUESTION; will there be any chance that Ubuntu Touch support iphone 4
<balloons> here's the link to the cd images for unity8 live session: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<balloons> have a look at this page as well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<Piotrek_> mhall199: yes, but it was originally anonunced to be a part of Ubuntu in 2013 ... but still is not. Also i don't think it will e a part of 14.10
<balloons> dshimer, interesting suggestion, I'll note it. Anyone you'd like to see personally?
<mhall119> Piotrek_: that plan was to use Mir as system compositor, and Xmir (modified Xorg) to run Unity 7 + Compiz
<mhall119> that all worked, and I actually ran it for almost a year
<mhall119> but the Xmir bit had some regressions, so it was decided not to enable that setup by default
<trafficjam> What are your plans to be even more felt and embraced in the corporate scene esp. 3rd world countries? Thanks
<AgentXx> hello
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu be the No1 used OS?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> While creating Unity8 are you looking at other possible devices so that you won't have to create a completely new GUI if you ever make a Console or Watch version of Ubuntu?
<dshimer> balloons: Dell, HP, Nvidia, Hosting services who us it, Google, Gimp, LibreOffice, Mozilla (examples of a long list), I have heard all these names on one context or another and would love to hear thoughts, use cases, plans....... etc.
<Piotrek_> thanks :)
<balloons> porting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Earplug> It already is !!!
<trafficjam> What are your plans to be even more felt and embraced in the corporate scene esp. 3rd world countries? Thanks
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl_: you forgot to use QUESTION on your second one
<trafficjam> woops
<mhall119> trafficjam: yeah, you too :)
<trafficjam> QUESTION: What are your plans to be even more felt and embraced in the corporate scene esp. 3rd world countries? Thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mhall119: thank you ^-^,
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: While creating Unity8 are you looking at other possible devices so that you won't have to create a completely new GUI if you ever make a Console or Watch version of Ubuntu?
<Earplug> Is Ubuntu working to get more native support for things such as Netflix, Amazon Prime, and other on demand content?
<vipor29> question: how long have you guys been in the linux scene for and do you still use windows or totally linux
<mhall119> Earplug: start your questions with QUESTION in all caps
<RPi_Awesomeness> Yeah, I like vipor's question. To expand on it, have you found software that replaces most of your needed software on Windows
<mhall119> vipor29: 100% linux, RPi_Awesomeness yes
<RPi_Awesomeness> Nice :)
<mhall119> then again, I was a software dev, so finding *nix tools was easier than finding them for windows
<dazza> Can we maybe go through creating tests from scratch and a tutorial on how to contribute?
<RPi_Awesomeness_> I see...nice :D
<dazza> I can read the online docs, but seeing it in action would be nice too.
<mhall119> dazza: start it with QUESTIOn, also he may have a video on that already
<Earplug> QUESTION Is Ubuntu working to get more native support for things such as Netflix, Amazon Prime, and other on demand content?
<vipor29> i found that video editing software was alot easier in linux than in windows,everything is way out of reach for windows
<dazza> QUESTION: can we see a walkthrough of the QA contribution process? Like starting and contributing a test from scratch.
<dshimer> dpm: Just to be clear, that llist wasn't a question, I was just replying to "who would I like to see as guests".  Just and expansion of my earlier suggestion.
<RPi_Awesomeness> QUESTION: Is there any plans to bring Ubuntu stores that sell Ubuntu gear to the USA?
<RPi_Awesomeness> *Are there
<RPi_Awesomeness> Woo hoo! Go Google!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: With Ubuntu Touch are people within canonical working with people who make desktop apps for Canonical to create Ubuntu Touch apps such as Firefox, the people who make Venom/Tox, IRC clients, VLC, etc to make sure Ubuntu Touch keeps getting more community support and better Ubuntu Touch apps?
<RPi_Awesomeness> ^^
<JoshyMcD>  
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Will mir do anything for end users, will it make things look and feel smoother on the desktop, etc?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Thats petty awesome
<sonum> and will it be more stable?
<RPi_Awesomeness> ^^ Agreed
<mhall119> nik90_: I'm still not tired of watching Flashback's convergence :)
<RPi_Awesomeness> what was that app called again?
<RPi_Awesomeness> :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Why would a developer who are making Android and Iphone apps, make an Ubuntu Touch app?
<RPi_Awesomeness> Where did that question come from? It's not here...twitter?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: I meant like over just keeping those two, looking at WP and Blackberry who are failing and looking at Firefox and Sailfish who may also take up developing time, why would they choose Ubuntu Touch?
<trafficjam> thank you!
<nik90_> mhall119: :)
<RPi_Awesomeness> You-buntu? I thought it was pronounced oo-boontoo
<openMDP> good question
<RPi_Awesomeness> lol
<mp151> what are the smallest computing platforms (for example, raspberry pi, humming board, etc) that ubuntu is tested and can run?
<sonum> QUESTION: why ubuntu doesn't belive in that if something works, its better to leave it that way instead of changing everything for a better outline? I mean, every system upgrade makes my system unstable. Debian is not my thing, as hardware is not well supported. It isn't a way of just keeping things stable and increase hardware compatibility?
<RPi_Awesomeness> Running up-to-date Ubuntu on Raspberry Pi is currently impossible, as there is no ARMv6 port (the arch the RPi's CPU is) for Ubuntu.
<RPi_Awesomeness> Just an FYI
<mhall119> sonum: LTS is what you want to use
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: After Meizu and BQ release the first Ubuntu Touch Phones, whats next, or should I ask who? Sony, Black berry, Nokia, dare I say Apple, will Apple be shipping iPhones with Ubuntu Touch on it? (Dreams)
<RPi_Awesomeness> Apple. Hah!
<RPi_Awesomeness> I think Sony would probably be the next
<sonum> yes, I have tried LTS, but it doesn't stay as it was at the beginning. Some important changes are made. Its true that is more stable than mainline, but I reckon that is not enoughly stable
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl_: keep dreaming :)
<RPi_Awesomeness> Blackberry and Nokia are too proprietary
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> RPi_Awesomeness: I could see Sony making an Ubuntu Touch phone, but the only problem would be what canonical has already said, and aligning expectations software wise with users!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mhall119: SPOILER ALERT xD <3
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> RPi_Awesomeness: especially with what they could do with the Scopes!
<mhall119> It would be a major change for Blackberry to ship someone else's OS, and Nokia is still restricted by their MS agreement on what phones they can ship
<RPi_Awesomeness> Especially seeing as Nokia is owned by Microsoft. Yeah, they did Android, but that's not a full-fledged desktop OS like Ubuntu is that could challenge Windows
<Stian_> so Google Hangout works fine with Ubuntu?
<RPi_Awesomeness> ChloeWolfieGirl_: Agreed
<mhall119> RPi_Awesomeness: MS only bought the Lumia business, not all of Nokia
<mhall119> Stian_: yup
<RPi_Awesomeness> mhall119: Oh, I see
<sonum> mhall119: yes, I have tried LTS, but it doesn't stay as it was at the beginning. Some important changes are made. Its true that is more stable than mainline, but I reckon that is not enoughly stable
<RPi_Awesomeness> Stian_: That's handy
<mhall119> sonum: what updates have caused you problems on an LTS?
<sonum> ubiquity, i have problems with repositories also
<sonum> I have uploaded to launchpad also
<mhall119> ubiquity the installer?
<sonum> yes
<mhall119> why are you re-running the installer?
<sonum> because I reinstall ubuntu on a PC
<sonum> with the last CD iso
<RPi_Awesomeness> I was meaning more regarding US-based *online* stores, but okay. Good to know that stores selling pre-installed Ubuntu are coming :D
<mhall119> so your problems were not an update on an installed system
<sonum> for ubiquity no
<mhall119> I don't think ubiquity gets many changes after a release
<mhall119> I'd be surprised if it got any, tbh
<sonum> i didn't think so, but it stroke me
<Bogdan__> The romanian translations for Ubuntu Touch are not reviewed. I translated some expresions, but no one looked on them...
<vasil> QUESTION:Will ubuntu make a competetor for the google web api
<danielquisbert> :D
<RPi_Awesomeness> That's an interesting idea
<Chubfish> Hello! Is there any plans to change the layout/look of Ubuntu Software Center? A more Unity feel/look to it ?
<sonum> Chubfish: why change Ubuntu Software Center? better to make ir smoother and faster
<Chubfish> sonum sure, just feels a bit outdated, the look that is
<mhall119> Chubfish: start your questions with QUESTION so they see it
<Chubfish> thanks mhall119
<Chubfish> QUESTION Hello! Is there any plans to change the layout/look of Ubuntu Software Center? A more Unity feel/look to it ?
<sonum> thanks!
<RPi_Awesomeness> *dramatic music ...
<RPi_Awesomeness> I can't confirm any names
<balloons> hehe
<mhall119> we need a software senator
<Chubfish> Cool, thank you
<Chubfish> STATEMENT: You're awesome ;)
<Huff> Question: Will Ubuntu ever come preloaded with both Unity and the basic desktop layouts?
<asease42> hello why ubuntu is to slowly for gpu ?
<mhall119> Huff: we have different flavors for different desktop environments, including Gnome 3, KDE, Xfce and LXDE
<mhall119> there's also work to make Cinnamon and MATE available to install
<RPi_Awesomeness> QUESTION: Will a future project be installing software from the dash?
<Huff> Ok.
 * mhall119 started using Evernote syncing, so happy to have that :)
<balloons> dazza, hey, glad to hear your interest in writing tests. Are you able to make it today @ 1900?
<jjbehrooz> x
<jjbehrooz> @b
<jjbehrooz> b=
<jjbehrooz> @b
<balloons> RPi_Awesomeness, more or less that will be the future
<balloons> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest/20140715 has the details. Hope everyone interested can make it at 1900 UTC today :-0
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Its been awesome :3
<RPi_Awesomeness> Sweet! I'll try!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: You sure no Apple uPhone? xD
<stian_> Great HD stream there
<stian_> good to see a Ubuntu performing this
<openMDP> thanks!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> bah bah xD
<RPi_Awesomeness> ChloeWolfieGirl_: hah
<RPi_Awesomeness> That would be interesting looking
<stian_> ok bye
<RPi_Awesomeness> o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> RPi_Awesomeness: I don't even want an apple phone, it'd just be awesome to see Apple presenting Ubuntu Touch as there next phone xD
<dshimer> Thanks guys
<RPi_Awesomeness> That would Lol
<balloons> lol
<superseb> hello when is there going to be back in the hdmi sound options for amd graphics card
<xnox> mhall119: ubiquity get's a ton of changes in point releases of LTS. Intermediate releases have no way to get updated ubiquity, as no media is re-released for those.
<jajahaha> hello
<Stresss> and what about unity?
<Stresss> I think Debian made the right decision to use xfce as default desktop
<Stresss> with some work i think they will make the perfect desktop
<giampierod> Nope
<mhall119> xnox: thanks, it still seemed like an odd thing to complain about destabilizing an exisitng isntall though
<xnox> mhall119: yeah.
<shookees> hi
<mrrpc> hello guys
<shookees> hey, so hackfest's up in around 10 minutes, right?
<balloons> shookees, yep that's right
<balloons> we'll be starting in about 10 mins
<shookees> balloons, are there any prereqs apart from python;autopilot?
<balloons> shookees, no. for the automated tests, autopilot will be used. For manual tests, you just need to be able to read and write english :-)
<balloons> hello everyone.. We'll be starting in about 4 mins
<rogercarder> Good evening all, Roger
<elfy> hi rogercarder
<balloons> we're live
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Quality Hackfest - Speakers: balloons, elfy, elopio
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/15/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest/20140715
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1340355
<balloons> remember any questions, feel free to shout out with QUESTION :-)
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> for those new to bzr and launchpad, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad
<shookees> Question: what elfy did was create a new branch?
<shookees> yes, thanks
<rogercarder> I think I need to watch a month of tutorials.....
<elfy> rogercarder: as far as manual test writing goes - it's really a lot easier than you might think
<elfy> as balloons said - I managed :)
<balloons> rogercarder, the beauty is, since we're here, you don't have to watch all those tutorials ;-) Give it a whirl and ask questions
<elopio> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/emulator/ubuntuuitoolkit.html#ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.QQuickListView
<elopio> http://pad.ubuntu.com/contributing-toolkit-helpers
<balloons> this part Leo is covering deals with the automated side of writing testcases
<balloons> if you are wanting to write manual tests, feel free to watch the first half with elfy explaining things. Grab a bug from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize and give it a try
 * elfy is hanging about waiting for any questions re that
<balloons> shookees, or rogercarder care to give it a try?
<shookees> Question: is it necessary to use the newest staging instead of the autopilot from default repos?
<shookees> balloons, yes I'm checking it out
<balloons> shookees, for the autopilot tests, you'll need to be on utopic, as we target the development version of the framework as it's still evolving. Autopilot, the toolkit, the sdk, etc, everything will be up to date for you if you are on utopic
<shookees> ah, understood
<balloons> you can run utopic in a vm if you wish.. for the manual tests, it's also helpful, but not required
<balloons> dazza, glad to see you made it. hope this helps answer your questions, but if not, feel free to ask
<elfy> if someone wants to fix one of the manual bugs - there is an easy one to work through :)
 * balloons notes is holding out some long-hanging fruit
<balloons> *elfy is holding
<elfy> heh
<elfy> forgive me if it's an Xubuntu one ;)
<elopio> The autopilot tutorial: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html
<shookees> So an optimal option would be running utopic vm and sshing from host?
<balloons> shookees, that's a totally viable option.
<rogercarder> Thankyou.
<balloons> shookees, some folks like to just run a vm and even full screen it to one of there workspaces
<elopio> balloons and everybody else, I'll be working on the slider helper.
<elopio> let me know if you need a hand with python, bzr, autopilot or the toolkit.
<balloons> the list of helpers to work on is on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest/20140715 page. Here's the direct link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bugs?field.tag=autopilot-helper
<balloons> For manual tests, here's the direct link to the bitesize tests to work on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<balloons> thanks everyone.. Time to hack. If you are interested in contributing, feel free to speak up. This time is for us to help you get started :-)
<shookees> thanks, I might try some on helpers tomorrow, since it's quite late at my place, thanks again for a fast intro :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Endmontagedjdjdj> phshshshs
<Flavius> Heiii
<Guest51127> hii
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-16
<sham_> hello, anyone there?
<bash4996> hello
<bash4996> hello
<antu> hi
<antu> whats up everyone
<shookees> morning
<tangim> gd morning :)
<bash4996> good morning
<bash4996> any one here who had worked on font rendering in ubuntu?
<IC2D> hello
<IC2D> can we run active directory on ubuntu server?
<tangim> anyone know how to conenct samsung ml-2165 printer??
<Prafs> hi
<mgn> hello
<Unknown__> !bot
<Unknown__> hi guys
<Unknown__> is this official
<Unknown__> ?
<Unknown__> No activity?
<Unknown__> ok bye then
<Unknown__> i m Anonymous
<abdul> hello
<Guest15122> okay
<Guest15122> i would like to use ubuntu
<JuniorJPDJ> hi
<JuniorJPDJ> Why almost all updates are crashing ubuntu? :D
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-17
<jose> Akiva-Thinkpad: please, try to avoid nick changes like those which fill channels
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jose, oh snakes; shoot i am such an idiot :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I forgot I restarted my client
<Akiva-Thinkpad> was identifying myself with supybot
<jose> hey, don't be so hard
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jose, please forgive me ;_;
<vestera> Good afternoon from Brazil
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-19
<oni_shadow> when does the The weekly Ubuntu Community Team Q&A starts?
<oni_shadow_> am i connected
<oni_shadow_> ?
<tangim> yape
<tangim> you're connected :P
<Oni_Shadow_> 14:49:17 - Oni_Shadow : thanks I was disconnected for so long and didnt know if the server reconnected me :D  by the way at what time is  The weekly Ubuntu Community Team Q&A ?
<Oni_Shadow_> nobody knows?
<tinkerman> close
<tinkerman> #quir
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-14
<ahoneybun> balloons: doing a Q&A today I see
<balloons> ahoneybun, indeed!
<ahoneybun> cool
<dholbach> balloons, I started the propaganda machinery
<nomi> hello
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> we are going to start in like 3-4 minutes
<NaneK> Hi everybody :)
<balloons> hello hello hello!
<dholbach> if you have questions, just prefix them with QUESTION: and we are going to answer them
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3139/ <- Global Jam
<NaneK> [QUESTION] Is there site/email/forum where we can send our ideas and designs for Unity 8 desktop?
<mhall119> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/ <- Community Donations page
<mhall119> NaneK: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/design/
<NaneK> Thank you :)
<balloons> questions questions? Feel free to ask!
<euclid> QUESTION : What is going to happen with adobe flash updates ?
<NaneK> [QUESTION] Will (phone) Unity 8 Store replace current Ubuntu Software Center in the future?
<silviu> QUESTION: Have you ever considered making a tweaking tool for Unity 8 (possibly working on phone and desktop) to allow modifying the size of the launcher icons, changing functions for buttons (Meizu), and so on? Also, will Ubuntu Touch ever support themes like a regular Linux distro?
<balloons> thanks guys, answering away :-)
<UbuntuBiene> I have a question which is actually the goal of the Ubuntu Phone on the open market ? to get market shares as Windows Phone Android and iOS ?
<mhall119> silviu: there's Tweak Geek already, but things like Launcher icon size might not be config-modifiable yet
<mhall119> note: tweak geek isn't in the Ubuntu store, as it's an unconfined app
<silviu> mhall119: a link to the project? Launchpad or something?
 * ahoneybun just did a fresh install
<UbuntuUser> Hey guys, are they still taking questions?
<ahoneybun> yep UbuntuUser
<UbuntuUser> Just prefix my question with QUESTION: ?
<NaneK> Yes.
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: Do you guys run Ubuntu Touch daily? and if so what channel?
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Aside from the scopes initiative, are there any other plans to address the app-gap issue facing Ubuntu on phones/tablets?
<ahoneybun> QUESTION:; what is actually the goal of the Ubuntu Phone on the open market ? to get market shares as Windows Phone. Android and iOS ?
<euclid> Thank you guys !!!
<mhall119> ahoneybun: channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Will we see the return of the One Hundred Paper Cuts Project for Ubuntu on desktop/mobile/tablet?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you have the BQ device?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no, but that channel also has mako images, it's just the same software collection that the Bq phones get
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Is there an ETA on Mir proprietary driver support from vendors such as Nvidia?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you still have working Mobile Data/Service on rc-proposed?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> rc-proposed for mako main channel does not...
<mhall119> ahoneybun: don't use devel-proposed, that's wily-based and doesn't get QA testing
<UbuntuUser> I hope I'm not asking too many questions in a row.
<mhall119> ahoneybun: just tested it, and yes I have mobile data
<ahoneybun> nice
<balloons> silviu, here's the theme link: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/17/creating-theme-your-application/
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Has there been any discussion regarding updated content for the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What do you expect us to see in OTA 6 :D
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What do you think about the ubports project? is it bad or good in canolical point of view? oneplus one (two :D) convergence?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: hey!
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Hey :D
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm switching to that channel now
<mhall119> mariogrip: it's good from our perspective, we love seeing device ports :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you'll find that GPS works a lot better too
<ahoneybun> yay!
<mariogrip> mhall119: awesome :D
<ahoneybun> though I'm using Android on my OPO as my main driver
<mhall119> mariogrip: is the "two" out yet?
<mhall119> and should we call it OPT or OP2?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Oh hai  mariogrip
<mhall119> or 1+2
<UbuntuUser> mhall119, probably the OPT since the original is referred to as the OPO
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'm assuming youd have to call it ONEPLUS TWO
<mariogrip> yeah OPT
<ahoneybun> mhall119: the event is on July 27th
<mhall119> UbuntuUser: that'll get confusing when the "three" comes out
<ChloeWolfieGirl> because ONEPLUS THREE would also be OPT
<UbuntuUser> mhall119, haha I didn't even think of that
<UbuntuUser> this is such a great feature
<UbuntuUser> being able to ask questions directly
<ahoneybun> translations! balloons dholbach
<ahoneybun> ChloeWolfieGirl: ^
<balloons> translations ahoneybun ?
<ahoneybun> balloons: "
<ahoneybun> Next OTA
<ahoneybun> will already have proper auto-updated langpacks so all languages will
<ahoneybun> get the attention they need.
<ahoneybun> after OTA-5
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: what advice cand you give for non-coders to get involved in Ubuntu for mobile devices?
<UbuntuFun_de> QUESTION: To set the coursor in a field while you type is sometimes realy hard. Any Improvement in the next time?
<ahoneybun> UbuntuUser: go to a Ubuntu Global Jam, Ubuntu LoCo :)
<ahoneybun> UbuntuFun_de: that relates to drivers and those will be getting better
<UbuntuFun_de> @ahuneybun thanks
<ahoneybun> balloons: mariogrip is a great help for getting Ubuntu to the OPO
<mhall119> UbuntuFun_de: in native apps, or webapps/websites?
<UbuntuFun_de> @mhall119: actually everywhere you have a coursor
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Has there been any further discussion that you can share regarding a potential IPO for Canonical?
<ahoneybun> UbuntuUser: also go to mhall119's class about making a Ubuntu app :)
<UbuntuUser> ahoneybun, I'll checkout the Global Jam, thanks for the reminder :)
<ahoneybun> Aug 7-9 UbuntuUser :)
<UbuntuUser> ahoneybun, where can I find Michaels class?
<rarara> QUESTION: what are some innovations you intend to include in desktop unity8 in terms of desktop usage patterns? something like global search, or something crazy like the good old windicators... :P ?
<ahoneybun> UbuntuUser: dholbach I think made this: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jgn1nJeBjgQO3RzDMZ44wM606u6u02U6bVgtaSHkUA0/edit
<ahoneybun> a little out dated but the concepts are there
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any update on how/if the HUD is coming back, and talking about global search, anything like that for the phone any time?
<UbuntuUser> thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<UbuntuUser> ahoneybun is dholbach the chap in the Q&A without the glasses?
<ahoneybun> yea Daniel
<dholbach> :)
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Are there plans for the HUD to return to Unity 8?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: think I broke it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any update for when the News, Picture, nearby etc scopes will land in the store? Also when will the next telegram update be out? ;P
<UbuntuUser> oops, missed the other question about the HUD
<rarara> QUESTION: please include easter eggs in the HUD. Can you tell the guys?
<rarara> QUESTION: But serioously, I love the HUD its the best thing.
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: There was some discussion a while back about switching the default webbrowser in Ubuntu to Chromium from Firefox. Is the goal now to eventually use the Ubuntu mobile browser as standard across all form factors?
<ahoneybun> it is I think balloons
<ahoneybun> mhall119: oohhhh new icons
<UbuntuUser> ahoneybun, what is the name of the chap with the glasses?
<ahoneybun> Nick
<UbuntuUser> and on IRC?
<ahoneybun> UbuntuUser: balloons
<balloons> indeed, :-)
<brazilianguy> Hello
<ahoneybun> the Ubuntu Browser uses the same backend as Chrom
<brazilianguy> I'm brazilian and I love Ubuntu!
<ahoneybun> hey brazilianguy!
<ahoneybun> welcoem
<brazilianguy> Do you love Ubuntu too?
<ahoneybun> we all do
<brazilianguy> Ubuntu is better then Windows and MAc
<brazilianguy> Some brazilian here?
<brazilianguy> Know my web site: www.guid.com.br
<UbuntuFun_de> Thank you guys
<brazilianguy> Alright
<brazilianguy> Bye
<UbuntuUser> Thank you very much for your time balloons and dholbach. Great Q&A.
<brazilianguy> And see my web site: www.guid.com.br
<brazilianguy> Bye
<UbuntuUser> and thank you too ahoneybun
<balloons> rarara, I do hope you file that bug :-p
<ahoneybun> your welcome UbuntuUser:)
<UbuntuUser> I'm assuming you're an employee too
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<UbuntuFun_de> I missed the beginning. Any news about ota5?
<brazilianguy> Without news
<brazilianguy> =/
<ahoneybun> UbuntuFun_de: balloons thinks it will be out by Friday this week
<UbuntuFun_de> cool
<UbuntuUser> now I've just gotta get my hands on a device
<UbuntuFun_de> is there a Feature list what will come with ota5?
<ahoneybun> UbuntuFun_de: be sure to join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone for updates
<ahoneybun> the Mailing List
<balloons> you'll see the full changelog on release, but as I said, some power things with sleeping, enterprise WPA support, sim unlock bug,  flightmode bug, bookmark folders in the browser
<ahoneybun> airplane mode?
<balloons> yea, cycling it causes issues sometimes with connectivity
<ahoneybun> h ok
<ahoneybun> *oh ok
<UbuntuFun_de> is the full irc chat of this session availeble somewhere?
<balloons> UbuntuFun_de, on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> UbuntuFun_de: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/14/%23ubuntu-on-air.html
<UbuntuFun_de> perfect :) Thanks
<ahoneybun> yep
<mariogrip> sorry guys, my internet died after my last message...  but this is a short description on what UBports is. Ubports team of deveopers and a meeting place for developers that wish to port Ubuntu Touch to as many devices as possible, This is a place where Developers can talk to other developers and learn from each other and help push ubuntu to more devices as
<mariogrip> teams, or by yourself but with community support if you wish.
<balloons> mariogrip, oO.. you have a site. I hadn't seen this before
<mariogrip> jup, https://ubports.com/
<dave___> hello
<dave___> hi world
<jack666> hola
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-15
<DEEP> hey there ..???
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-19
<dragonbite> \o/
<dragonbite> It's aliiiiiiiiive!!
